# The Marcato Crew is WESTMINSTER BOUND!!!!!



## Xeph

Ch Ptd Marcato's Fire Inside "Moto" goes WD/BOW on Thursday for a 3 point major! That major win qualifies Moto Moto to enter the Westminster Kennel Club dog show, where his sire went BOS this year!!

This is the puppy I repossessed at six months of age due to severe neglect (day I picked him up)









Not to be outdone, Mikasa goes WB/BOS for a three point major today (Friday)!! I will be taking TWO bred by animals to New York City this coming February to show at Westminster!


----------



## ksotto333

Congratulations...have fun, and good luck.


----------



## Debanneball

Congratulations!!!!. I vote for you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jackie tht is fantastic. Now I know some dogs personally at Westminester. That is fantastic. I watch it on the net so Ill be looking forward to this. Congratulations on the majors. Wesson and Motto you rock!


----------



## WateryTart

How cool! Have fun!!


----------



## Shade

Go kick some butt!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Watching the live stream today of the breeds. Can't wait to see Moto and Mikasa!!


----------



## Jax08

Good luck Jackie!!!!


----------



## holland

Congrats-post pics!


----------



## Mary Beth

To have 1 entered is great, 2 is outstanding :congratulations: best of luck!


----------



## dogfaeries

Breed judging starting in about 5 minutes!


----------



## Jax08

Link please????


----------



## carmspack

wish you well -- good luck!


----------



## Mrs.P

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## LuvShepherds

Jax08 said:


> Link please????



Dog Show TV Coverage - Schedules, Times, Dates & Listings - USA Network - WestminsterKennelClub.org


----------



## ksotto333

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## WateryTart

If you're who I thought you were (sorry, that sounds creepy), your dog was beautiful. I loved the dark coloring.


----------



## dogfaeries

Rumor is Best of Breed! Woohoo! And Jackie's Moto is Best of Winners. Harry is Best Opposite.


----------



## dogfaeries

Congrats, Jackie!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, congratulations!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wow that is fantastic. Way to go Jackie you know I love your dogs. That is fantastic!


----------



## Jax08

and how did I miss all of it?!!! I had the live feed up!

Congrats Jackie!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

When they finally get the videos up, you can see the breed judging here: 2016 Breed Judging Videos


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations


Lee


----------



## NancyJ

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## dogfaeries

The GSD entries can be seen here, along with the placements: 2016 Breed Entries: German Shepherd Dog

Herding Group tonight at 8:00 pm Eastern time! Last group of the night behind Hound, Toy and Non-Sporting.


----------



## LuvShepherds

That's exciting, congratulations to all on the wins.


----------



## arycrest

Fantastic news ... mega congratulations!!!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Wow! Congratulations!!

Susan


----------



## viking

GSD Rumor won the herding group!


----------



## gsdheeler

WOOHOO........Kent and Rumor won the group, looking forward to BIS tomorrow.


----------



## cliffson1

Nice job, Jackie. I applaud and commend your commitment and dedication to your pursuits!?


----------



## Jenny720

Quite a cinderella store-a very lucky that you saved her and a beautiful dog! Great job that had to quite an adventure!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

Congrats Jackie!


----------



## osito23

Congratulations!! Looking forward to the pics


----------

